# Handling Nicotine: A Chemists Perspective



## Derick (13/2/14)

Found this post on Reddit and figured it might be informative to anyone wanting to start DIY e-liquids:
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...7h0/handling_nicotine_a_chemists_perspective/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Very useful, thanks @Derick.


----------



## ET (13/2/14)

great find


----------



## Alex (24/3/14)

Very interesting read, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

